# Home Brewing Colour Charged waxes



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

The *M*an *A*uto *D*irect, we just call him MAD1, well he has been at it again in the kitchen at the AB HQ (no not that you dirty beggers), and we think he has come up trumps with some of his latest creations.

As a reward we may let him out on day release some time soon, so what is it i hear you say? -

well a new range of colour charged waxes. We have these on test at the moment so please no orders just yet!!, but from the off we can say we are quite pleased, not only do they enhance the paint work with the colour charge, but they also hide imperfections within the clear coat / paint. :thumb:




























We have added to the range the following:-

Watermelon for Red / Rusty / Pink Paint work , on test with a BMW









Aniseed for Silver / Gun Metal Paint Work << i have this on my alloys at the min and works well as a alloy wax, wasnt designed for it due to heat, but thats why we test them so you dont have to, but its holding up well.... + have this on test on a star silver fiesta.









Matte - for all matte finishes (wraps etc) we have some stability issues at the minute but hours from sorting that out, we found it to work well but it needs to be kept in the fridge when not in-use, but dont we all anyway? we didnt have a fully wrapped car so we shelled out on some wrap so we could test it. 









Apple - Green Style paint works, << only one not on test at the minute.









Blueberry, for all types of blue cars. we have them test on Subaru and BMW paint work. 









Musk, for whites, again have the on test on an EVO, + on the bonnet of the Suraru for durability against the blueberry.









Last but not least, pineapple. for all you sporty people out there with Orange / Yellow cars, have this on test with a yellow fiesta ST.









o and my house cupboard sticks to high heaven, but its a great smell, fresh fruit every time we open the door.

and these two are floating around the idea stage ATM...


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Musk as in good old (BRUT) AFTERSHAVE


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

hold on i will go smiff BRB


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

i might buy watermelon just for the smell  waxes look great, any idea on prices?


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Looking good :thumb: very soft looking waxes.

Re colour charge for specific colours how many layers are you applying to get results ? and if it's colour wax per car I know one of the issues is that wax may be durable but any 'colour charge' dissipates much more quickly.

Not sure on the chocolate one lol > good idea tho'

Be interesting to see the results on these 

:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

more like a hint of flowers and open country side, springs to mind..


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Looking good, maybe wifey will treat me at Xmas....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> i might buy watermelon just for the smell  waxes look great, any idea on prices?


steady young jedi we are still in the Alpha stage, next we have beta, Open and closed beta, Release candidate, Release... so we are way off yet... more towards the end of 2011 start of 2012...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Look forward to this 
I dont mind testing it


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

The_Bouncer said:


> Looking good :thumb: very soft looking waxes.
> 
> Re colour charge for specific colours how many layers are you applying to get results ? and if it's colour wax per car I know one of the issues is that wax may be durable but any 'colour charge' dissipates much more quickly.
> 
> ...


cheers MR B, thought you might be along, hope yours is coming on well to, have sub to your thread to keep an eye on you..!!!

yes soft waxes this time round.

i have per panel added one layer, second panel 2 layers and 3rd panel 3 layers, with a few hours between layers. yes its what do you want more kind of wax, durability or colour charge as per the DDJ thread.

for the cleaner on all panels IPA before waxes and tried to control as much as we could, new applicators, new MF cloths etc etc, all are going to be washed with a PH neutral shampoo too. only factor we carnt control is the weather and road condition's for the cars.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

athol said:


> Looking good, maybe wifey will treat me at Xmas....


there is an idea xmas pudding... with rum sauce..?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

DJ1989 said:


> Look forward to this
> I dont mind testing it


thanks be we want to keep the verables to a minimum like whats under the wax, glazes, shampoos used, style of towels, wash method, snow foams used, sponge or washmitt, if we hand them out, we loose the control over them, as some maybe tempted to drop a bit of DD red mist or V7 over the top which makes the test pointless. :thumb:

on the surbaru we are looking at 2 weeks tomorrow and still going strong.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

ok then review it


----------



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

........................................


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

paulyoung666 said:


> interested in testing if you want volunteers ( metallic black nissan ) :thumb:


thanks be as above, we are keep these to ourselves. :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Autobrite Detailer said:


> cheers MR B, thought you might be along, hope yours is coming on well to, have sub to your thread to keep an eye on you..!!!


:thumb:

lol, just really interested in the colour charge waxes, my little brew is just pootling along, durability tests happening at mo' and me trying to make videos.

Not sure if anyone does a specific Matte wax, you could be onto something here :thumb:

Interesting - going to follow this :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

The_Bouncer said:


> :thumb:
> 
> lol, just really interested in the colour charge waxes, my little brew is just pootling along, durability tests happening at mo' and me trying to make videos.
> 
> ...


matte wax sadly some one does but they have just added 20% to it, like there shampoo. but we have not added 20%. :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

What about a kebab one for mucky brown
or chicken korma for beige


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

What could be used on a black car. I like the sound of the blueberry one

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Like the textures of the blue and green. Look more of a swish blend. Youve got way to much time on your hands with the daft scientist dude:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

Dannbodge said:


> What could be used on a black car. I like the sound of the blueberry one
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD


we have at the minute black magic,

http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/autobrite-black-magic-carnauba-paste-wax--200ml-1573-p.asp


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

How are they colour changed? Is it a pigment that means it rubs off in your hands that same colour or is it like Vics red/yellow in the way that is doesn't rub off in your hands a particular colour


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

How are these coming along? I'd be very interested to hear some updates on them, and possible release dates. Cheers...

Steampunk


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I spoke to Mark about them yesterday as it happened  From what I interpreted, they're not long away :thumb:


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

nick.s said:


> I spoke to Mark about them yesterday as it happened  From what I interpreted, they're not long away :thumb:


Cool!

Steampunk


----------

